# Sick Hamster. Please help me.



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Hi

I bought a female hamster from pets at home last tuesday 18th . and today i notice her back underneath area is all messy. in her house on the bedding theres loose poo. I cant see that shes weeing. Not eating or drinking i dont think. and dont come out very often .

They said shes 7/8 weeks but she tiny. 

:sad:

Vets are not Open either. I dont know what to do


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

It sounds a bit like wet tail - in which case she needs to see a vet really but if its not open then I'm not sure what you can do... hopefully someone else will be along to give you some advice. I think the most important thing is to keep them hydrated though


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sounds like it might be wet tail, which requires prompt treatment, as you haven't had your hamster long I would suggest taking her back to Pets at Home on Monday & explaining the situation. Can't offer much help really as I don't know much about hamsters. Hope she pulls through xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Hamster illnesses and diseases - common illnesses affecting hamsters


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Thanks Every1!

Just rang Pets At Home, they said to take her to my vets tomorrow morning.
And if she has to have treatment bring the reciept from the vets and from when I bought her back to PAH and they will refund me and give me another hamster. But I dont think i would want another from there now. Plus when I went to the vets 2 years ago with my hamster she had wet tail, they put her to sleep. Im really dreading it tomorrow, why does this have to happen when she could of had a loving life with me 

I keep trying to offer her drink + Ive added Vitamins in her water but she refuses it 

From the 1st time I saw her, I called her Angel. Maybe thats why 

x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Fingers crossed for little Angel, if you can keep her then please do, [email protected] will probably just send her back to the rodent farm she came from when really they should pay for her treatment, not just swap her for another one.
With swift treatment wet tail is curable xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

dont know much about wet tail and such but good luck with the vets!

I'd just ask for a refund from [email protected], their animals are from very unethical, cruel places and you're better off either finding a breeder (good ones are hard to come by though) going to a rescue (many RSPCA/rescue centres also take in small animals!) or even keeping an eye out on somewhere like preloved or Pets4homes to give a home to an unwanted hamster, there's always 'unwanted gifts' on there, or ones from people whose kids have got bored of them


----------



## synesthesiac (May 23, 2010)

Definitely take her to the vet as they may be able to help her, and meanwhile make sure that her cage is really dry - I understand wet tail can be caused/worsened by damp conditions, as hamsters are meant to live in very dry environments. Make sure her water bottle doesn't drip, and her bedding is clean and dry.

What sort of health did she have when you bought her? Was she okay then?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I hope you get on ok at the vets - hopefully they will be able to catch it in time 



Verbatim said:


> I'd just ask for a refund from [email protected], their animals are from very unethical, cruel places and you're better off either finding a breeder (good ones are hard to come by though) going to a rescue (many RSPCA/rescue centres also take in small animals!) or even keeping an eye out on somewhere like preloved or Pets4homes to give a home to an unwanted hamster, there's always 'unwanted gifts' on there, or ones from people whose kids have got bored of them


Its not the animal's fault they have come from rodent farms though...... I don't like to think about what Pets at Home do to the animals that get taken back for a refund


----------



## synesthesiac (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, I don't think you should take the hammie back to the shop, for her own sake - just give them a wide berth in future!

I had no idea [email protected] had such a bad reputation... our little furries are from there!


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Hi everyone.

When i got her, they were out the back. he bought them in, in 2 cages which contained about 10 hamsters per cage 

Dont worry everyone. Shes not going back to PetsatHome. I'm praying she will be ok.

Her cage is fully dry.
she gets cleaned out every 3-4 days and her bedding in her house every day at the minute.

Ive also added Vitamins in her water.

She also drank a little when i put it near her but now sleeping again


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> I hope you get on ok at the vets - hopefully they will be able to catch it in time
> 
> Its not the animal's fault they have come from rodent farms though...... I don't like to think about what Pets at Home do to the animals that get taken back for a refund


When I knew a lot less about [email protected] practices and hamsters in general tbh I took a dwarf hamster back because it was attacking its sister and they assured me that it would go back to the breeder to "be tamed" I now know that meant that it would go back to the rodent farm to be disposed of, I still feel guilty that I sent the poor thing to its death. As they are willing to pay for vets bills and you already have the hamster I would get it to the vets asap and give him a chance to recover. In future avoid them like the plague though, I have had animals from the adoption section but Ive recently found out that most of them are just unsold stock from the sales section.


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Hi,
Just got back from the vets.

He said it is wet tail. Very dehydrated and no meat on her bones 

Hes keeping her for 24 hours to get her hydrated and give her antibiotics and see what shes like tomorrow morning if no better he advises to have her put to sleep. 

Will keep you all updated.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Poor little girl, keeping everything crossed for her, (hugs) to you too. Wet tail is very contagious so you will need to thoroughly disinfect her cage, bottle bed etc, basically anything she has come into contact with.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

aw so sorry, i really hope she pulls through xx

[email protected] have a lot to answer for


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Poor little girl, keeping everything crossed for her, (hugs) to you too. Wet tail is very contagious so you will need to thoroughly disinfect her cage, bottle bed etc, basically anything she has come into contact with.


Thanks Hun, I have everything crossed too..
x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hope she manages to pull through


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Angels Home.

They have given her Bytril? (sp) for an antibiotic which I have to put in 30ml of water for her.
And they've also given me some recovery food which i mix with water(she loves it).

Shes now began to eat a little solid food and drinking so Im praying shes on the road to recovery.

They said she aint out of the woods yet tho 

Ive got to take her back next wednesday for a check up as she had to stay there overnight. 

Off to pets at home in a bit to claim back the vet fees.

Will add some piccies of her later.

x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Im sure her eating is a good sign, looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm so glad to see your hammy has made it through, hope she carries on down the road to recovery 



Flissy said:


> Its not the animal's fault they have come from rodent farms though...... I don't like to think about what Pets at Home do to the animals that get taken back for a refund





synesthesiac said:


> Yeah, I don't think you should take the hammie back to the shop, for her own sake - just give them a wide berth in future!


Just to clarify - I didn't mean take the hammy back to the shop, taking an animal back to [email protected] is the last thing i'd advise. I meant if she didn't make it but didn't wanna say that cos I didnt want to sound like Dr Death  

sorry if i've offended or upset anyone there, it was just a badly worded post.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> I'm so glad to see your hammy has made it through, hope she carries on down the road to recovery
> 
> Just to clarify - I didn't mean take the hammy back to the shop, taking an animal back to [email protected] is the last thing i'd advise. I meant if she didn't make it but didn't wanna say that cos I didnt want to sound like Dr Death
> 
> sorry if i've offended or upset anyone there, it was just a badly worded post.


It did seem really out of character for you to say, glad it was a misunderstanding


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> It did seem really out of character for you to say, glad it was a misunderstanding


Thanks 

I thought it sounded strange when I posted it but just sorta assumed everyone would know what I meant, silly thing to assume on the internet lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Hiya, I hope Angel Hammy is still doing OK x


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Last year I bought my hamster Matilda from Pets at Home and she had wet tail, I took her to the vets asap and they gave her antibiotics and she did recover. Pets at Home refunded the vets bill even though they said I should have taken her back to them to see their own vet. There was no way I was going to do that as she needed a vet quick and they were closed when I discovered she was sick. She was a little fighter but unfortunately only a few months later she developed a tumour and had to be put to sleep :0( sorry to put a dampener on things but I wanted to tell you about her to show you that they can and do recover from wet tail and it isn't always fatal. I really hope Angel pulls through.


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Update on Angel:

She is now alot cleaner and dryer 'down there', Now eating solid food and drinking again, Shes coming out more in the evening to run on her wheel.

Her poo seems to be normal 'black twig things'

Sorry havent put pics on yet. been so busyy giving her the 2 hour feeds. Now shes down to 2 a day  .. So will add them either tonight or tomorrow morning.

Back to the vets on wednesday for check up.

I gotta take the cat (Advacate put on), rabbit (VHD injection) and hamster all together  lol

xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

CatsMother said:


> Update on Angel:
> 
> She is now alot cleaner and dryer 'down there', Now eating solid food and drinking again, Shes coming out more in the evening to run on her wheel.
> 
> ...


Im so glad that shes looking better, Ive been wondering how she was.


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

So glad she is on the mend sounds like she is going to be just fine, let us know what the vet says.


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

I will keep you all updated:

Here are some photos in her temporary cage till she gets abit better 


























Will try and take some more pics tomorrow

xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwww shes gorgeous, Im so glad she seems to be improving.


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Thanks hun. I am so happy that shes coming on okay. 

Will update this thread tomorrow with more piccies and again on wednesday when we have been to the vets.

xxx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Great news ..:thumbup:

she is a ringer for my Princess Neeco.... I wonder if she will grow as big as my P Neeco.. She is a whoppa..lol


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Went to the vets today.
He said she has fully recovered and to stop the recovery food and just use up her antibiotics..:thumbup:

I am so happpy. She is running around her cage like a mad man. lol. Now I can get her a new bigger cage so if anyone has one for sale please tell me.

xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

CatsMother said:


> Went to the vets today.
> He said she has fully recovered and to stop the recovery food and just use up her antibiotics..:thumbup:
> 
> I am so happpy. She is running around her cage like a mad man. lol. Now I can get her a new bigger cage so if anyone has one for sale please tell me.
> ...


Yay thats excellent news, its a horrible illness ans shes been very lucky, she must be a real fighter. I will look out for a nice big cage for you on ebay etc.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hows this? HAMPSTER HEAVEN CAGE on eBay (end time 03-Jun-10 16:44:11 BST)


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Thanks hun. I have just asked them if they would consider delivering as about 20 miles away and i dont drive lol.

xx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

So glad shes better - good luck with the cage hunt 

I'm in Kent too


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have joined this very late...but congrats on her getting better!!! xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Its all good..


In our pets @ home the are doing peggy metro cage an all the bits and bobs for £40.00, sounds a good deal. 
i was thinkin of gettin another to attach to the one i aready have.. ...


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Its all good..
> 
> In our pets @ home the are doing peggy metro cage an all the bits and bobs for £40.00, sounds a good deal.
> i was thinkin of gettin another to attach to the one i aready have.. ...


OOH sounds good...lucky critters!!! xx ps critters...hate that word lol! xx


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

So glad she has recovered what a little fighter :0)


----------

